# Amazon announces some premier dates



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The second season of the comedy "Catastrophe" will premier on April 8 and the new series "Mad Dogs"will premiere on January 22. As I also posted today at "Bosch": if you liked season 1 and actress Jeri Ryan... it appears Bosch will be premiering March 11, though a few stories say March 4.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Still no word when_ Marco Polo_ or _Bloodline_ will start their second seasons? I really enjoyed both those series.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> Still no word when_ Marco Polo_ or _Bloodline_ will start their second seasons? I really enjoyed both those series.
> 
> Rich


Bloodline and Marco Polo are Netflix shows, not Amazon Prime.
Bloodline season 2 is slated for this year, no definite date yet..... speculation is March.
Marco Polo season 2 is coming in May or June.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Bloodline and Marco Polo are Netflix shows, not Amazon Prime.
> Bloodline season 2 is slated for this year, no definite date yet..... speculation is March.
> Marco Polo season 2 is coming in May or June.


Thanx, I was/am aware of them being NF shows.

Rich


----------

